# new to muzzleloading



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

So I bought my first muzzleloader two days ago (traditions pursuit) my question is, is there any powder/powder pellets and bullets I should stay away from or is there any you would recommend? also any information is welcome. I am looking forward to getting into muzzleloading and want to get off on the right foot


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

You might need a special breach plug to shoot it, but Blackhorn 209 is the hottest and cleanest burning powder on the market right now. It's also pretty expensive.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I like triple 7 pellets with a 250 grain hornady sst.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Blackhorn 209 is what I would suggest, and I have heard good things about Triple 7. Either of those will be fine. Bullets are a different story, you may have to shoot a few different bullets to see what your rifle likes. Bullet I would not suggest and I'm sure I'll get flak for this, but stay away from powerbelts. jmo.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

If you go with blackhorn 209 make sure you buy a blackhorn breechplug and only shoot the hottest 209 primers; CCI 209m, Win 209, Fed 209 a. The muzzy specific 209 do not burn hot enough to reliably ignite the BH powder. 

I found great accuracy and great performance with the 300 gr. Xtp. My buddy used the 240 gr. With impressive results as well.


----------

